
Preferred Women’s Waist-to-Hip Ratio Variation over the Last 2,500 Years (2015) - monort
https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0123284
======
ggm
If the cover chart is anything to go by the variance in any time period about
the mean is immense.

I could believe there is a trend but at any point in time that looks like the
last and next 100 years is almost entirely reflected in contemporary state.

The paucity of ancient references also stood out in that.

~~~
astazangasta
Also the methodology for estimating ancient WHRs seems suspect.

------
klim_bim
My preference seems to be 1 stddev from the mean

